#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-06-27
<walegria> hay alguien por ahi?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-06-29
<nomada> hola...
<nomada> alguien ha probado ubuntu en una MacBookPro 8.2
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-07-02
<carlossbek> what,s   up   do
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-06-25
<Dorian44> buenas noches
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-06-26
<Allan1097> Quien es de Nicaragua?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-06-29
<nomada> Allan1097 /me es de Nicaragua
